# Nagoran



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 17, 2017)

A small plant in 2 inch pot. 
The leaf span is barely 5-6 inch, but the shape is of "regular" type.

Two spikes, each bearing three and four, respectively.

Very fragrant all day, but strongest in the midday.
Sweet lemony with some herbal note during the midday. The scent reminds me of that of Rhynchostylis gigantean without the rancid after-note.

I compared it with a friend's whose plant is much larger. The flower size was also larger than mine.
I intend on cross pollinate them.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

Sediera japonica.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Sediera japonica.



Yup. And a nice one. It is a Phalaenopsis now.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2017)

Nagoran 

Very nice! This one always has such a pleasant fragrance.


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2017)

Very pretty and they do smell delicious.


----------



## naoki (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice, I wish mine would bloom eventually!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2017)

I had killed mine so I ordered another. It came with bean shaped leaves and mounted like that. Wish me luck.


----------



## terryros (Feb 18, 2017)

When I check "theplantlist.org" which pulls from Kew, I see that Sedirea japonica is still an accepted species. They do not have it becoming Phalaenopsis (at least yet!). The only synonym they list is Aerides japonica.

I grow this plant, that I obtained from Orchids Limited, with Phalaenopsis, but it seems to respond a bit differently to growth conditions. I haven't quite figured out the exact triggers for spiking either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2017)

pretty little thing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 18, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I had killed mine so I ordered another. It came with bean shaped leaves and mounted like that. Wish me luck.



I heard those are even harder to keep alive. 

Joking! 

I also have a miniature (Minmaru) and an even smaller bean leaf type. 
I prefer larger ones though. I got the minis because they take up little space. 
I would love to get Minmaru Shima one day, but too expensive. Or I'm too cheap. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 18, 2017)

terryros said:


> When I check "theplantlist.org" which pulls from Kew, I see that Sedirea japonica is still an accepted species. They do not have it becoming Phalaenopsis (at least yet!). The only synonym they list is Aerides japonica.
> 
> I grow this plant, that I obtained from Orchids Limited, with Phalaenopsis, but it seems to respond a bit differently to growth conditions. I haven't quite figured out the exact triggers for spiking either.
> 
> ...



I got mine in spike, so the only credit I get is not to blast the buds. 

I have a friend who bloomed it earlier this year after having it for a few years. She got it as a seedling. She grows indoor and it doesn't get too cold during the winter, so these might be more warmth tolerant than I thought.

What are your winter temperature?

I would still go with cool (day high lower than 70 and night down to 50-40 ideally) for best results because in nature, they do go through cold winter, nearly freezing in my home country.
They bloom around May into June in nature, right before neofinetia season.

Perhaps, Japanese strains are more warmth tolerant.
*Tom*, if you see this, please comment on the Japanese strains! 

My aunty has a large Korean strain that she has been growing for over 20 years. It blooms in May every year. She grows in nearly greenhouse environment basically, with cold winter with high humidity year around.

I will have to see how this plant fares under my warm dry apartment conditions.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 19, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Perhaps, Japanese strains are more warmth tolerant.
> *Tom*, if you see this, please comment on the Japanese strains!



I don't know that Japanese strains are anymore warmth tolerant since summers here are equally brutal. Winters are milder in the southern islands of Japan, Amami and southwards, but summers are not hotter as such, just a bit longer.

Strains in the Japanese trade may not be native stock since many are produced in Korea these days. That said, they could be Japanese stock or not...

Amazingly, you still see wild collect plants for sale sometimes on online auctions.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 24, 2017)

I put pollen from a friend on three of the flowers here a couple of days ago.
Those that were pollinated turned yellow shortly after.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2017)

I killed two minmaru shimas in a time span of two years. I give up on these. They couldn't handle the cold snap my neos went through


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 10, 2017)

What a bummer!
I would love to get minmaru shima one day, but I haven't seen the kind of variegation I like to have yet. 
My only Minmaru is breaking a variegation on its newest leaf! It is all green otherwise. So this will be interesting.

I wonder if minmaru and minmaru shima varieties are from the wild originally or sprung out as mutations under cultivation.
If latter, they might just be weaker than the wild forms. just a guess.

In South Korea, the habitat of Nogoran and Furan overalp, but Nogoran has much narrower range and it is in general milder than the area where Furan come from. 
It still can get light snow and go slightly freezing every so often during the winter.

Was yours in the kitchen windowsills along with your neos?
How cold was it??

My aunt has grown a large wild form (size of medium sized phalaenopsis and makes tons of flowers!!!) of Nagoran in her cold glass room along with neos. I think the winter lows are around 40s and under depending on the weather outside.


----------



## Don I (Mar 13, 2017)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 13, 2017)

It is amazing how fast the ovary develops!

All other flowers fell off a few days ago and now three developing pods remain on the spikes.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 14, 2017)

Very interesting!


----------

